# If you want Dan Brown to go to a competition...



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi there! Welcome to my post.

anyway as you may or may not know Dan Brown the creator of the most popular youtube beginner's tutorial is starting a project called "Dan 3.0". In this project he will be leaving all of his life decisions up to his viewers. Viewers can submit ideas to be voted on by the community at www.revision3.com.

Heres where we come in!

If you want Dan Brown to go to a competition all you have to do is follow this link Here and vote the idea up. If the idea gets enough votes Dan will do it!


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 2, 2010)

We could get him to go to the Nebraska open on Sept. 4th. He lives in Omaha.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> We could get him to go to the Nebraska open on Sept. 4th. He lives in Omaha.



You know thats what I said right?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 2, 2010)

Doesn't he live in Lincoln?

Additionally, there needs to be moar information.

http://revision3.com/dan30/task/go-to-the-rubiks-cube-competition-nebraska-open-2010-


----------



## JackJ (Aug 2, 2010)

I did take the liberty of PMing him via youtube around one week ago. Basically telling him about the Nebraska Open and all. Maybe he needs a lot of cubers to PM him to get his interest inactually opening the message.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

How about gettinga lot of cubers emailing him, PMing him, and voting on him. That would definitely get his attention.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Aug 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How about gettinga lot of cubers emailing him, PMing him, and voting on him. That would definitely get his attention.



I say we do this. Seems the most reasonable. We also need to get people outside of the speedsolving world.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 2, 2010)

You should tell him where to get information about the comp. Link him to WCA.

EDIT: Ranzha's works fine


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 2, 2010)

RopedBBQ said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > How about gettinga lot of cubers emailing him, PMing him, and voting on him. That would definitely get his attention.
> ...



This.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

This will be great. Too bad I live nowhere near Nebraska so I won't be there. As for making this happen we all need to get the word around to other cubers and non-cubers as well.


----------



## riffz (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm too lazy to sign up to vote.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm too lazy to sign up to vote.



Ain't life a b****? But I had nothing to do, so I did vote.


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

Why do you care so much?


----------



## Edward (Aug 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Why do you care so much?



Do we need a reason?


----------



## jiggy (Aug 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Why do you care so much?


I agree. Why, oh why, do you want to do this?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 2, 2010)

jiggy said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care so much?
> ...



Why not?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 2, 2010)

jiggy said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you care so much?
> ...



I for one would like to see if Dan has the potential to leave his lif ein the hands of his viewers.
I think it'd be fun to see Dan Brown, who definitely brought many of us here, compete in competition.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 2, 2010)

Did anyone else come into this thread thinking it was the author?


----------



## ariasamie (Aug 2, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm too lazy to sign up to vote.



this.


----------



## Dene (Aug 2, 2010)

I say we suggest him to go nudist, and all vote that up.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Dene said:


> I say we suggest him to go nudist, and all vote that up.



Yeah. If we're going to put actual time and effort into getting him to do something, it might as well be worth it.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 3, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I say we suggest him to go nudist, and all vote that up.
> ...


Yeah let's do it.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2010)

To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.



It's not like hes taught thousands of people to solve the cube or anything right? And its not like about half the speedsolving community learned from him. So why should we care about him at all? Oh wait...


----------



## Innocence (Aug 3, 2010)

qqwref said:


> To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.



I'm actually hoping he'll become less of an idiot from it and maybe do his tutorial right sometime. And I'm hoping there will be a bunch of haters who learned from him and regret it.  Also just to let him realize how much of a cubing noob he is.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...



My middle school math teacher taught hundreds of kids math. Should I care about him? No, because he taught poorly and in fact scared many kids away from math.

EDIT: The bold words...are...well...bold claims.

EDIT 2: I really don't have an issue with Dan Brown. There are just better teachers out there. Like Michael said, I don't see why we care so much about him.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 3, 2010)

Innocence said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...



Why are you hating on him so much. I'm not saying hes the best teacher or a good cuber, but theres no need to hate him he is fine with the fact that there are people out there who are much better teachers and much better solvers, but he doesn't hate them for it.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...



I wouldn't say we learned from him, so much as I would say that he _introduced_ many people to the world of speedcubing, due to his popularity.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 3, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I'm not hating on him, I think he's a great teacher, I just want him to get better by going to a comp, so he can actually use his teaching talents to teach the cube slightly better.

It just seems that he doesn't realize he's done anything incorrectly, so I think a comp could be a great learning experience.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> I wouldn't say we learned from him, so much as I would say that he _introduced_ many people to the world of speedcubing, due to his popularity.



This. By teaching the basics (and not much more than that) he has the same function as a gym teacher who shows tons of kids the basics of properly playing a certain sport, but who doesn't have the expertise to actually coach it. I imagine not a lot of professional athletes will say their biggest influence in being good at the sport was an elementary school gym teacher. Teaching lots of people how to solve the cube is useful in a way, but that isn't what speedsolving is about (I mean, nobody here is impressed by just being able to finish a 3x3). Keep in mind that the community actively tries to get people to move away from a lot of the habits Dan teaches.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...


ohdam i wish i was cool like you, able to speak for half of the speedsolving community.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 3, 2010)

I voted for him to do it. For those wondering why we care:



> more competitions in more countries with more people and more fun, under fair conditions.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



There was a poll a while back about whether you had learned from Dan or from elsewhere and it was pretty much split 50/50... I'll try and find it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...


http://stattrek.com/Help/Glossary.aspx?Target=Voluntary response bias


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



In that case I'm sure everyone has noticed all of the people who go out of their way to insult Dan so you have a point! It could be more than 50%!


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 3, 2010)

...where'd that come from? I'm not sure what you're babbling about now.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

How about one of the famous cubers on Youtube make an announcment to vote for Dan to go to Nebraska? Monkeydude1313, Lance, MMAP, Thrwast, etc.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 3, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> How about one of the famous cubers on Youtube make an announcment to vote for Dan to go to Nebraska? Monkeydude1313, Lance, MMAP, Thrwast, etc.



Are any of them Dan fans?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 3, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > How about one of the famous cubers on Youtube make an announcment to vote for Dan to go to Nebraska? Monkeydude1313, Lance, MMAP, Thrwast, etc.
> ...



Thrwast and Monkeydude1313 have mentioned Dan in some videos.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry for bump but yayyyz, 95/107 people have thumbs uped for the idea!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 11, 2010)

> as with all WCA competitions, there is a fee to enter



Wrong.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> > as with all WCA competitions, there is a fee to enter
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.



Should have said "Fee to compete".


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > > as with all WCA competitions, there is a fee to enter
> ...



I think he was implying that some are free.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Hadley4000 said:
> ...



Really? I'd never heard of a free competition.
You win this round, Hadley....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



DSC was sort of free. The only cost was to go into the building. So if you were a member, it was kinda free xD


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 11, 2010)

Australian is kinda free. A $10 gift card to be spent at the venue, and I would've a bought a $10~ lunch anyway ^.^

Anyway, I don't keep track with his videos and whatever, how many votes does it take for Dan to do it? I think it would be kinda cool


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 11, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Australian is kinda free. A $10 gift card to be spent at the venue, and I would've a bought a $10~ lunch anyway ^.^
> 
> Anyway, I don't keep track with his videos and whatever, how many votes does it take for Dan to do it? I think it would be kinda cool



A large amount to get him to notice it. The cubing community isn't enough. We need someone to get the votes noticed. Bomber him with emails and whatnot.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 11, 2010)

I know people who know people.
(Ahem, TheGearsKeepTurning --> vlogbrothers or wheezywaiter.)


----------



## Doughnut (Aug 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.



Mister speedcuber thinks he is the best cuber out there and hates that Dan gets all the fame.

I think it's a great idea!

The guy teached me to solve the cube. Even tho I might be faster than him at the rubiks cube, I would think it would be fun to watch him do it : D

I will leave a PM to him too.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 12, 2010)

Doughnut said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...



The link is to vote is in my signature.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.



Well what do you know, you did see me at a comp! =p

Problem is, I didn't get a chance to talk to you. Damn my shyness around epic cubers!

~Chris


----------



## Me (Aug 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I'd rather see someone like Thrawst or MonkeyDude1313 go to a comp. (Oh wait.) I don't quite get why a speedsolving community cares so much about someone who's famous for a tutorial which teaches cubing at the most basic level.
> ...



I didn't get a chance to talk to half of the people I wanted to, too many people


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2010)

Me said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



I know right?!?

I typed up a list of all the people I finally got to talk to and it was like 40, compared to all the people I wanted to which was like 60-80 people. Damnnnn!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Me said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


next time type up a list of people you want to talk to/meet. Then get a megaphone and call out their names until they come over and you can say hi. xD


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm.. this idea is unique, to say the least.

It's a good idea, just to see how he does, considering I believe he still uses the beginner method. I'm just not quite sure if he would be up to the task, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2010)

Change of plan. He's in South California now. Wanna vote for him in my signature?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 5, 2010)

He will get thrashed


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> He will get thrashed


 
That's not the point. Everyone will get thrashed if Phillip is there.


----------



## ianini (Oct 5, 2010)

If he goes to my comp I'll **** my pants.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 5, 2010)

ianini said:


> If he goes to my comp I'll **** my pants.


 
I know! You're the organizer, so get his autograph (for me)


----------



## EricReese (Oct 5, 2010)

Definately doing this


----------

